# Need help identifying cable.



## Bgio13 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a computer monitor with a cable that looks like this. Does anyone know if there is a way to hook this up to a triggerable DVD player to use the monitor like a haunted mirror or some sort of video prop. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Bgio13 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Forgot picture*


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't really see pictures associated with either post?

I recall you ask a question about a VGA cable in a different thread and I mentioned - If the DVD player has a "VGA Output" (ie that style of cable) then yes, it should be possible. 

Not sure if this is the same cable, but the answer pretty much stands...if the DVD has that style of output, then you can use that cable, if it doesn't then you can't...or at very minimum, you'd need an adapter, which is sometimes possible (ie VGA - DVI or DVI - HDMI). Though other times, you can find a new cable for about the same price, or cheaper than, an adapter.


----------



## Bgio13 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Yes that other post was me. I could not post a photo here for some reason, and I just happen to find that other photo, so I figured I would ask on that thread. Thanks again for the help,

Bill


----------

